# wow



## cutterkid (Nov 5, 2008)

don't know if this has been posted before. http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=HRILH4mNjIo&feature=related :jawdrop:


----------



## treemandan (Nov 5, 2008)

i have had some flip, nothing like that. yes, wow!


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 5, 2008)

On the fire dept. that it is what we call an ohsh if that would have gone bad. Meaning all you have time to say is Oh! Sh....... That guy is very lucky.
:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## masiman (Nov 5, 2008)

Reg would have had that thing move maybe 1'.


----------



## ronnyb (Nov 7, 2008)

You set your slings/ chokers way too low.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 1, 2008)

Thankfully nobody got hurt. Too bad about that cut though, that could have been sweet instead of terrifying.


----------



## lxt (Dec 1, 2008)

#1 I know the crane makes it faster, but that tree looked healthy, why not just peice it down? lots of room!! & save on the crane bill!!! you still got to cut it up, chip it & load the wood!!

#2.....all the time it took you to set the rig`s up (wrong) you could of had that tree kicked in the Azz.

#3......you`re still alive, learned a lesson & probably now beleive in God if you didnt before!!! Perfect!!



LXT..............


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzQBo8h_x78&NR=1


----------



## jomoco (Dec 3, 2008)

The fact of the matter is that different species of tress can require vastly different means of choking and rigging points.

In my professional opinion, I will take a tumbler any day over a rig that breaks loose and fails completely.

Perfect balance is nice, though hard to achieve on some species and maintain structural integrity.

The moral of the story is that I'd rather be brushed than clocked dead.

Think about it, and choose life.

jomoco


----------

